# New Toy - 7.5" Gauge Falk



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Today, Henner and I drove up to Rancho Cordova to meet with Les and Casey Wilmunder at the Sacramento Valley Live Steamers track. I came home the proud owner of a 7.5" gauge Falk.  

She's going to need some work - lots of her external fittings are leaking, and she needs cosmetic work - but she passed her hydrostatic boiler test and is basically sound, so I'm a happy camper!









Here, she's undergoing her boiler test... 










Another view - that's Casey standing beside me... 










I'll try and get some more photos tomorrow (Henner took these today). She also came with a short tank car which holds the propane tank.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh-oh! Now you did it. Nothing like ride-on live steamers. Congratulations!


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: New Toy - 7.5" Gauge Falk*

Nice loco but the rail seems a wee bit out of scale. 

Harvey C.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: New Toy - 7.5" Gauge Falk*

Lucky! I cant even get the 1/20 version, and you go and get this one...Lucky... 

Sweet engine BTW


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: New Toy - 7.5" Gauge Falk*

I knew that you would buy it Dwight  Sure is a small engine isn't it. Won't take you long to get it running. Bring it to the BTS, I want to see it


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

Way to go Dwight! Once I get mine running, you and I are going to have to double head! 










Regards,


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, 

I'm very curious about this engine. Are these engines ready-made here in the U.S. or are the made in Europe? Kit-form? I've never seen this engine in 7.5 gauge before! More pictures please.


----------



## Ed Hume (Jan 3, 2008)

There was a construction series on building the Falk that ran in Live Steam & Outdoor Railroading magazine a few years back. The prototype is preserved in one of the National Parks out west, and they occasionally take it to full scale steamups. I ran across a nice photo of a Gauge 1 version that Joe Ross took at NAMES and posted on Flickr: 














Joe Ross's Flickr page is http://flickr.com/photos/joeross/2498392166/in/set-72157605097161243/


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Gents - ya gotta love steam locomotives! &nbsp 

Bob - yeah, it is really small. I can lift it by myself without difficulty. If I don't bring my track to the BTS, I can probably fit her in the RAV. 

Eric - sounds like a plan. I'm still a member of GGLS. You need to get busy! hehehe 

Gary - it's scratchbuilt from plans in a book this guy put out - sorta like a Kozo locomotive. The workmanship on this one isn't the best. I guess this was one of the first locos this guy built when he got into machining (the same guy who built Henner's 1" scale Kozo Heisler), but so long as the basics are sound, the rest I can fix/redo. I'll get some more photos later today and post them.


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: New Toy - 7.5" Gauge Falk*

Hey Dwight this will put your other project on hold for awhile. But should be good practice for it. Get that new lathe set up " border=0> You're getting too many new toys, yer makin' me jealous


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

Gas/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif what happened to coal firing that's proper /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## Slipped Eccentric (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Dwight! Still going to build one of Kozo's engines?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, 
With the skill you have shown with #21 AND with the NC set-up you have, you should have no problem getting it up to your standards. I'm going to check with a couple of guys I know down here about the availability of some 7.5 gauge "snap-track". We have to see this engine at the BTS. Maybe the bigger stuff can draw some people to the live steam track. Our Memorial Day Spring meet will be next weekend at Los Angeles Live Steamers and I'll inquire about some track. I have about 150 feet of track, but it has wooden ties and is NOT very transportable. These are ten foot sections. Bummer!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: New Toy - 7.5" Gauge Falk*

Gas - what happened to coal firing that's proper? 
Myself, I'm happy that it's gas. I'm not ready to fart around with coal yet.  

Still going to build one of Kozo's engines?
Absolutely. I've been going back and forth between the Heisler and the Climax. The other day, the idea struck me to see if I could make minor modifications to Kozo's Heisler plans to make a model of WSLCo #3 (my favorite locomotive in the world). The Gazette published plans back in '87 (I believe). I need to order that back issue and then see how feasible it would be. But however things turn out, I'm still going to build SOMETHING! 

We have to see this engine at the BTS. Maybe the bigger stuff can draw some people to the live steam track. 
Right now, she is NOT runnable and there's no way I could have her so in time for the BTS. Maybe next year. 

She's missing parts on one of her cylinder cocks which I'll have to make/acquire, most of the external fittings/lines are leaking water/steam, the exhaust lines from the cylinders to the smokebox are missing, etc. She's gonna need some work before I can steam her.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: New Toy - 7.5" Gauge Falk*

Okay Gary, as promised, here are a few more photos... 




























Here's the tank car that came with her which holds the propane tank...


----------



## terry_n_85318 (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: New Toy - 7.5" Gauge Falk*

Bring it over this fall and run it on the Maricopa Live Steamers layout (~ 11 miles of 7.5" track). 

Terry


----------



## steamboatmodel (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: New Toy - 7.5" Gauge Falk*

Village Press (Live Steam & Outdoor Railroading) www.villagepress.com puts out a book called Falk No. 1 Locomotiv by William M. Harris, which has plans for the Falk at 7 1/2 gauge, I think its $15.95 US. 
Regards, 
Gerald


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

*RE: New Toy - 7.5" Gauge Falk*

Dwight 
Great buy 
Were do you sit to run the thing 
How meny people do you think it can pull 
Matt


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Dwight, 

Very nice-lots of character! Being able to pick it up and carry it, is a big plus. My ten-wheeler weighs a shade over 525 pounds (dry) and is eight feet long. How much water will the tank hold? That would be the only factor about running at some of the longer mainlines.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

The tank is not really a tank - not for water anyway. I plan to rebuild it to carry some water. I was thinking of a square wooden tank like the ones used on fire trains. That could carry both the propane and some water. 

As for where one sits, that's a good question. I'll probably need to build a short flatcar for that purpose, or lengthen the frame on the tank car and turn it into a flat with a square tank on the rear half. It could form both a tank and a back rest if done properly.  

Village Press (Live Steam & Outdoor Railroading) www.villagepress.com puts out a book called Falk No. 1 Locomotive by William M. Harris, which has plans for the Falk at 7 1/2 gauge, I think its $15.95 US. 
I ordered that this morning as a matter of fact. Henner loaned me his copy of "Logging with Steam" which contains the Falk and several other projects, including a 1-1/2" scale Mich-Cal #2 (my second favorite locomotive in the world). So much to build and so little time. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif Wish I'd gotten into this 10 or 15 years ago!


----------



## Josef Rieder (Jan 18, 2008)

Cool, I remember seeing the full size Falk at railfair 99. Quite an interesting and unusual piece of motive power.

_(deleted double posted reply, SteveC mod.)_


----------



## gregcoit (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ed Hume on 05/18/2008 8:54 AM
There was a construction series on building the Falk that ran in Live Steam & Outdoor Railroading magazine a few years back. The prototype is preserved in one of the National Parks out west, and they occasionally take it to full scale steamups.




She's lives at Fort Humboldt State Park in Eureka, CA. We operate her or the Bear Harbor #1 (aka the Gypsy) the last weekend of April (a 2 day event called "Donkey Days") and the third Saturday of every month from May through September (10 am to 4 pm). Rides are free to all who come. We also offer a free class in March - half day classroom session, half day operating and firing. See timberheritage.org for more info. I took this class in 2007 and haven't missed a steam up yet - she's a great locomotive and I really enjoy firing and engineering. 

The Falk is named after an old lumber mill town nearby, now long gone. The old engine house is currently being moved and rebuilt so it can serve as a visitors center for the Headwaters Forest (a fairly new state park up the Elk River just south of Eureka). 

As for someone else's question regarding fuel, the 1:1 scale Falk burns wood as that was what was common and cheap in the redwoods in 1884. The Falk was retired by the time most local steam locomotives were converted to oil. Coal was never used as fuel in Humboldt County (as far as I know). 

Hope this helps! 

Greg Coit 
Arcata, CA


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: New Toy - 7.5" Gauge Falk*

Just as an FYI, I was reading the construction article today. The author opted not to use coal primarily (he said) due to space constraints, the difficulty getting to the firebox to stoke her, and the limited space available to carry coal.


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 05/19/2008 12:48 AM
Just as an FYI, I was reading the construction article today. The author opted not to use coal primarily (he said) due to space constraints, the difficulty getting to the firebox to stoke her, and the limited space available to carry coal.



And as small as the engine is, you would be operating in a constant cloud of coal smoke. It would come straight back and right into your face!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, 

You could run this little guy like some of our members do down here. Build a flat car and lay in the prone position! You are at eye level with the firebox and below the smoke from the stack.


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, then Dwight would fall asleep /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif Could you see him heading out to the west end of LALS laying down, it would take soooooooo long for him to reach the bridge/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: New Toy - 7.5" Gauge Falk*

Hey now, no smart comments about naps!!!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 

He COULD get lost out there!


----------



## Two Blocked (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi Dwight, 

Congratulations and many happy runs! 

Kevin


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, 
I think your new toy has almost as much character as your project loco. I'd love to see both of them run and plan to do so someday. Congratulations on your find and acquisition.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: New Toy - 7.5" Gauge Falk*

Very nice Dwight...but I'm still flashing on imagining what you will look like being pulled by it. The belly flop mode on a flat car I find particularly disturbing. Then there is to proverbial box that you always build to carry you engines... And the steamup box. Bet the ones for this will be different. I predict a small pickup truck is in your future...maybe with a Harbor Freight crane on it.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, 
This is an old photo from our 1975 Spring Meet showing a 3/4 inch Invicta pulling two people.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: New Toy - 7.5" Gauge Falk*

Dwight, Cool new Toy!! I'm sure you will get it into perfect condition before your done. BTW, is Casey making any progress on the Mason Bogie? Hven't heard anything from him lately.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: New Toy - 7.5" Gauge Falk*

Thank you all, gents.  

Mikey, the loco and car both fit easily in the RAV - a portable track would be another matter.  
The belly flop mode on a flat car I find particularly disturbing.
Me too, especially with *my* belly! hehehe 

Winn - I have no idea. It didn't really come up. He did say he was really busy with schoolwork as the end of the semester approaches, etc.


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: New Toy - 7.5" Gauge Falk*

Far out Dwight, what a prize! 
Wow I like that one! 

Gotta get back your way and run it! 

Thats really really seriously cool! 

David.


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: New Toy - 7.5" Gauge Falk*

That is a very cool new toy Dwight! I have always liked this little engine. A good friend of ours has a Class A Climax in 7.5 gauge sitting in his garage. He built it many years ago, ended up moving to a new house and after several years finally got his trackwork done. The Class A needs a new water tank and some other little things so it still sits in the garage. Meanwhile he runs a battery powered switcher and is getting pretty used to it. One of these days I might just talk him out of the Class A! 

Steve


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

*RE: New Toy - 7.5" Gauge Falk*

Dwight, congratulations to your new steamer. 

As I have changed the gauge up tu 5 " some years ago, I spend most of my spare time for the larger scale. It's a complette different thing, if you're watching large scale trains in your backyard, or ride on them as a real engineer ;-) 

Some day's ago, I posted some pics of my Forney Christine in 2"-scale. Last weekend, I started work on 6 pairs of wooden disconnects. I think I'll post some photos next time of the progress. 

Regards, Gerd


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Dwight, 

Congratulations I am sure you will have a great time with it. 

I too want to see a photo of you on it - that will give us a perspective of size. 

Best regards, 

Jerry


----------

